# Activists: Islamic State kills 13 teens for watching soccer Read more: Activists: Islamic State kil



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

They were caught watching an Asian Cup soccer match between Iraq and Jordan.

"The bodies remained lying in the open and their parents were unable to withdraw them for fear of murder by terrorist organization," read the website of Raqqa is Being Slaughtered Silently, a local anti-IS group that covertly documents violence by members of the jihadist group.

Before the boys were killed by the firing squad, IS members read out their charges out by loudspeaker.

Earlier in the week, IS published disturbing pictures of what it says are the executions of two homosexual men in Iraq - shown being thrown off a high-rise rooftop to their deaths.

Read more: Activists: Islamic State kills 13 teens for watching soccer | The Times of Israel http://www.timesofisrael.com/activi...s-13-teens-for-watching-soccer/#ixzz3PNbephYG 
Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook

Remember this when the hippies say stupid shit like, 'we deserve to be attacked for what we've perpetrated on others...'


----------

